# A few bushcraft and survival knives and multi-tools



## Hawk2014 (Dec 31, 2013)

A few items I use in the woods


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice video you made, what type of sharpener do you use and do you have a favorite steel.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Cool, i know some of the people commenting on your youtube channel!
You ought to come on AlaskanFrontier1 's Saturday weekly bushcraft chat, you have much in common. I will sub your youtube page.
Keep up the good work! Aloha- HVS


----------



## Hawk2014 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Cool, i know some of the people commenting on your youtube channel!
> You ought to come on AlaskanFrontier1 's Saturday weekly bushcraft chat, you have much in common. I will sub your youtube page.
> Keep up the good work! Aloha- HVS


Ill check that out right now.


----------

